# HSG blocked tube :(



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just back from having HSG and omg it was absolutely horrific, I almost passed out. The doctor had 2 attempts and found my right tube to be blocked 
Absolutely gutted by result.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi hunni, 
i have both tubes blocked and only hope was ivf, im now 10 weeks preg, so there is hope, plus you still have one tube right, what is your next step, did they talk to you today about it? xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

The doc said my left tube ok, he said I have 6 chances instead of 12 of getting pregnant. I feel so Ill from the antibiotics. I have had a bad stomach twice since I got home... Generally feeling sorry for myself at the moment. We can't afford ivf so I'm upset at the outcome today  x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

awh sweeti sorry to hear your so unwell, ......im hope some people come along with good news story's for you, i do no there is ladys out there that are in the same boat and got there BFP, naturally, and 1 in 6 chance is better than nil chance, also have you asked about iui, it is cheaper than ivf and as i say you still have one tube ......but i under stand how your feeling atm its such a shook to find out this, when i found out both my tubes was blocked, i just wanted the world to open up and swallow me up,  .....i do hope you can work something out once you get your head round this, xxx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

The doc said not to give up hope bless him. I'm 43 in August just feel I'm running out of time with my fertility. I can't believe how painful it was and I have a really high pain threshold, my poor DH could hear me in pain and was horrified bless him. Congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

im surprised he they didnt give you a local, when i had mine it was not hcg it was, keyhole in my belly button and just about the hair line, i was put out, so poor poor you, keep resting and dont over do it for a few days now, have you time off work, good what your gp said  
thankyou hunni re me, still sinking in after 10 years of trying, xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

That's fantastic, wow very very pleased for you xx 
I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed that I ovulate from unblocked tube x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i have my figgers crossed 4 you also, darling,
 good luck, keep us posted, xxx sending you baby dust, xxx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you very much. Hope you have a fab pregnancy xx


----------



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Pumpkin2904,

Don't get upset.  My friend got pregnant, had a little boy last year and had only one tube that wasn't perfect neither.  She's trying again this year. x


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you, nice to hear positive stories it gives you hope. Good luck to you xxx


----------

